# American Precision Museum



## vascon2196 (Jun 2, 2013)

I just visited the American Precision Museum today in Vermont. They had an amazing collection of miniature model engines. I could fit most of these in my shirt pocket. The little toolbox in the photo I took definitely fit in a front shirt pocket.

They also had the very first Bridgeport Machine, it was stamped #1 on the knee.....very cool.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 2, 2013)

what can I say but wow . I have been wanting to do the show ther for years. It is a bit of a drive and I would need to fund at least one if two nights hotel.  Maybe one year.

Tin


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 3, 2013)

Unbelievable !!


----------



## Beachside_Hank (Jun 3, 2013)

Two words: A Mazing.  What a treat to see something like this, and usually it comes to be from an immigrant who found his place in this world.


----------



## vascon2196 (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope this works...it is supposed to be a slideshow of the rest of the pictures I took at the museum. The machinery they had was in near perfect condition. It also looked like 4 to 6 of the machines were still being used by a local vocational high school to make parts.

If you like weapon history, they had several machines that were used to manufacture rifles and stocks...I also tried to take pictures of the drive mechanisms for some of these machines.

http://s761.photobucket.com/user/vascon2196/slideshow/American Precision Museum 2013


----------

